# Hilfe, SSD passt nicht ins Notebook.



## Kytyzow (17. November 2011)

Ie bereits der Titel sagt passt meine SSD die ich heute bekommen habe nicht ins Notebook. 
Ich habe einen Acer 5755G und habe meine alte WD5000BPVT raus gebaut und wollte die Corsair Force SATA 3 einbauen. Doch ich bekomme sie nicht ganz rein. Die SSD muss ganz aufsitzen tut es aber nicht. Die beiden Festplatten haben eigentlich die gleichen Anschlüsse.


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. November 2011)

Bauhöhe auch die gleiche ?
Also die HDD / SSD sollten 9,5mm sein.


----------



## Schlingel (17. November 2011)

Beide sind gleich hoch,hab die selber..Haste vielleicht die Halterung nicht richtig angebaut


----------



## Kytyzow (17. November 2011)

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man woran es lag -.- Ich habs jetzt hin beekommen. Die SSD ist bischen breiter aber es geht jetzt. Ich war bei so einem PC Shop in meiner nähe die haben es gemacht.


----------



## cita (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Kannst du mir vll einen Tip geben, wie die das in dem PC Shop gelöst haben?

Danke Sehr


----------

